# Half season tickets?



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

Also if you buy one you will get a free Lakers ticket? Probably the only sellout you'll have? Ticket sells must be slow. New Orleans is losing people and has a 27% poverty rate. With the tiny population and so many being poor, do you guys think you made a mistake by underwriting Shinns losses. You know that was crazy to do that. He'll move the team out in a few years anyway.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

One really cannot read the future, so we'll have to wait and see how many fans show up.

I understand that the Memphis fans are supporting their team, much the same way that the great Vancouver fans did. Maybe it isn't the fan support, but other reasonS that a franchise leaves a city.


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

New Orleans and Memphis both are poor, nasty places with high poverty rates. They also have not shared in the growth that most southern towns like my beloved Atlanta have had. People make fun of us in Atlanta for not supporting our teams better. Well when they give us a good product, we'll support them better. If the Hawks want to leave, well get the hell out. You're no good anyway. We'll get another team just like Charlotte did because we are growing and we are rich. For a city to guarantee an owner a profit while 40 per cent of the kids live in poverty is pure lunacy in my book. Of course, I think they are in the process of locking up many of the NO politicians right now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nang1980</b>!
> New Orleans and Memphis both are poor, nasty places with high poverty rates. They also have not shared in the growth that most southern towns like my beloved Atlanta have had. People make fun of us in Atlanta for not supporting our teams better. Well when they give us a good product, we'll support them better. If the Hawks want to leave, well get the hell out. You're no good anyway. We'll get another team just like Charlotte did because we are growing and we are rich. For a city to guarantee an owner a profit while 40 per cent of the kids live in poverty is pure lunacy in my book. Of course, I think they are in the process of locking up many of the NO politicians right now.


Wow! Maybe you should write an editorial about your deep "feelings" on the woes of the world of Pro Basketball, the city politicians of said franchises, and the many causes of poverty.

<b>"MANY"</b> being the operative word there.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Personally nang, I think you are here as nothing more than a trouble maker. All of your posts have been that way and have contained absolutely NO basketball information or knowledge. Go hang out with the other Hawks fans and off of the Hornets board please.

The half season tickets (which many NBA teams sell) are nothing new. We have 43 home games (including preseason). Obviously that is an odd number so one game would either have to be left out or "double counted." So, what was done is that the other 42 were divided and the Lakers game used as the "free" game so that the team could be flexible as to where that seat was located (you get equal or less value as to the seat you purchased in the package). It is a nice incentive (Lakers). If you calculate the price per seat, you are actually paying for the ticket as with it included, the price per ticket is the same as season tickets. So, if you would ask first or get facts, you would know there is nothing "underhanded" about selling half-season tickets. Instead, you spout off your uninformed and unwanted trash here!

By the way, this coming from a fan of a city whose football team has to sell season tickets for $100 to create any interest and whose NBA team has to guarantee a refund if the team does not make the playoffs in order to get people to buy tickets. You have a lot of nerve coming over here and talking about support. Look at your own team first!


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

Hornetsfan, I just got through saying we will not support an inferior sports product in Atlanta. Like some places I know will. I know some places that 40.1 per cent of the kids are below poverty level while the taxpayers pay millions and millions for losing sports teams. Maybe thats why my city is over 4 million people and growing faster and faster. Your city is dying with people leaving every day because of the crime and the schools and the fact there are no decent jobs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Nang1980,

This is a basketball forum, where we discuss the game, the players, and the teams - NOT a city and whatever ills it has or doesn't have.

You have been sent a Private message, please check your pms.

With this reply, this thread is now closed.


----------

